# Parade your Puck (RMBS equivalent for AeroPress) :)



## caffn8me (Feb 19, 2019)

Well, the title should say it all. Inspired by the Rate My Brew Slurry [RMBS?] thread, this is for those of us who don't have a slurry and wouldn't know how to rate one if they did 

Here's a pretty typical example of my regular puck:


----------

